# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 12/19/21



## jd56 (Dec 19, 2021)

Hope all are getting in the festive mood. It's been a rough emotional road for many of our members. 
I hope all have a loving and memorable holiday season.
Hug the special someone!

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 19, 2021)

I snagged this Merlin Game & Manual from a local Thrift Store yesterday...










Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 19, 2021)

Boys and girls “projects”back from the painter. Headbadges too. A lot of work ahead, but lookout 2022 it’s a coming.😎


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 19, 2021)

Well it was 65 here this wk. so I dug around the barn and found some interesting junk. The C.M. Schulz drawings, Rock n Roll scrap book, some old display cases. If the drawings are real that would be nice?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 19, 2021)

I did some trading with @Shawn Michael  for this killer yellow glass reflector. I will add it to my collection and not sure which bike it will eventually go on. Either way really cool piece.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 19, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Well it was 65 here this wk. so I dug around the barn and found some interesting junk. The C.M. Schulz drawings, Rock n Roll scrap book, some old display cases. If the drawings are real that would be nice?
> 
> View attachment 1529870
> 
> ...



Wowee! I seem to remember you sayin' you would adopt me as your son? Is that correct? 😆😂

Just kiddin...

My wife collects Peanuts & Snoopy stuff, she has a whole room dedicated to it...
Dibs if you ever wanna sell...or give to your adopted son! 😆


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2021)

A seat upgrade for one of my Arrows thanks to @Krakatoa


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 19, 2021)

One more piece of the CWC 5 bar project!
Special thanks @slick for the heads up on @MrAustralia for sale ad and FAST shipping!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 19, 2021)

I was on Craigslist looking for bikes I don't need the other day. Entered Mongoose in the search and saw a Mongoose Beast fat bike priced the same as my Christmas bonus. Since I have had no interest in fat bikes I've never really given them a second thought. The frame shape got me thinking of parts I have taking up space collecting dust that may convert what I see as a fairly useless design in anything other than snow or sand into something a little different and fun. So I bought it Friday and don't even like green!! 🤓

Here it is with some parts within arms reach that prompted my  impulse buy. Should be a pretty easy transformation into a big kids muscle bike. 


The NOS Schwinn chain guard is almost a perfect match.....😳

When I got home with the bike I found a nice Christmas card from @Balloonoob and his family.🙂 Thanks Nate!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 19, 2021)

So I was thinking, this 8 day auto clock would look good on my Iver! Also got Iver binoculars for cheap, why not?


----------



## nightrider (Dec 19, 2021)

I received my 25 year journeyman pin from the International Union of Operating Engineers. Started as an apprentice in 1994 with local 234 in Iowa. Currently with local 369 in Tennessee.


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 19, 2021)

New to me 1965 Corvette Coupe - 350 hp 327, 4 speed, numbers matching, factory air, original paint and interior. It’s been 40 years since my parents sold our 1967 Corvette during my freshman year at college. We bought that one late 1970’s for $5800. Should have kept it. Always wanted another one but wife, kids, work, bicycles took priority. Recently found this one that checked all my boxes. Not a show car but very presentable and great driver.


----------



## Hastings (Dec 19, 2021)

Picked up this ladies ‘46 Dayton today. Real nice pins and paint. Saw this bike almost a year ago. Seller just wanted way too much for it. Thought this morning hmm.. Xmas is this Saturday maybe he’ll finally take my offer..he did. Basic bike but awesome condition. Bought some nice working locks shipped to me from some random guy off fbm. Got this CWC tank from Glenn Rhein. Shipped really fast and very well packaged.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 19, 2021)

This popped up today on eBay and I snagged it quick along with a few other exciting photographs. 

Nat Butler on a tandem with a Frenchman and the 1952 US Olympic Cycling team signature roster on a Helsinki velodrome post card!


----------



## RPower (Dec 19, 2021)

Picked this up last week.  Serial number F10407, which I think is 37 H.P. Snyder (input please).  I know the bars, pedals, crank/sprocket, grips, seat are add ons.  Are these the correct fenders (the supports look too new), gooseneck and wheels?  Any assistance appreciated and enjoy your Sundays!!


----------



## nightrider (Dec 19, 2021)

Power said:


> Picked this up last week.  Serial number F10407, which I think is 37 H.P. Snyder (input please).  I know the bars, pedals, crank/sprocket, grips, seat are add ons.  Are these the correct fenders (the supports look too new), gooseneck and wheels?  Any assistance appreciated and enjoy your Sundays!!
> 
> View attachment 1530170
> 
> ...



Lovin' the wheelset!


----------



## RPower (Dec 19, 2021)

Finally starting my Shelby projects!


----------



## dogdart (Dec 19, 2021)

Bought this Shelby with intention to flip it,  ...but I  think I'm digging it


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 19, 2021)

Found and picked up a few interesting things. A mens ballooner Viking badged bicycle serial number looks to start with an I. Then a ladies BF Goodrich b6, serial number on that bike starts with B. Bothe bikes were sitting in a warehouse for many years. Then a Indian bicycle complete chainring and crank! Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 19, 2021)

*Christmas came a little early,got the word that an ole house was bein cleaned out by the kids so they can sell it and move on ,,that means toss whats in there ,or have it

,Still got my Dumpster Divin Skills,,so here Ya have it ,,one house one Dive,,When Ya see Charley Weaver layin on the ground Ya no your in for a good pick!!here he is showin some stuff,,some dummy spots for the shop,,cool Odds an Ends,,My 2 favs are the Art Deco working Relax It massager outta Hollywood or The Doo Tee infant trainer from Oakland,,Outdoor Decor includes a 80LB ball of Natural Onyx,,A Loboy Scale,,,and a cool Darigold Milk Crate,,with the Pinkertons warning on the Back,,Enjoy,,, Happy Everything!!































































*


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 19, 2021)

His and hers Murray built  prewar derby’s , Roadmaster and a western Flyer


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 19, 2021)

A few things I picked up in the last week. Very nice Schwinn chainguard and rack. Rough Tomakawk stem, this is all I got. Has a bad repair, maybe will get fixed. 50's Royal Flyer balloon tire bike, not sure who sold this bike here in Canada. I also bought a Schwinn DX(no pics yet), will pick up this week with some extras. made a deal with same guy for a Hex Tube frame and parts, almost free. Will get pics when I get it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 19, 2021)

picked up three 70's-80's girlie Schwinn lightweights mainly for this 3-speed wheelset for my 1950 Traveler.
got some crusty prewar truss rods for my crusty 41 DX. the clean looking part got some Evaporust. I'll evaporust the rest then let nature take over.
got a Sturmey Archer front drum for my lightweight Frankenbike I am so far just building in my head and collecting parts. I have a rear drum brake of unknown origin as well.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2021)

A beautiful TOC wooden chain guard and a chain ring and crank (not shown) came my way from @Goldenrod.  These incredible SFO Airport Museum brochures arrived from @Axlerod; a big thanks to both gentlemen!   A bunch of grips also arrived.  Today my Columbia Model 44 racer got a new set of Robert Dean tires I aged-down.  Wishing everyone a happy Christmas!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> New to me 1965 Corvette Coupe - 350 hp 327, 4 speed, numbers matching, factory air, original paint and interior. It’s been 40 years since my parents sold our 1967 Corvette during my freshman year at college. We bought that one late 1970’s for $5800. Should have kept it. Always wanted another one but wife, kids, work, bicycles took priority. Recently found this one that checked all my boxes. Not a show car but very presentable and great driver.
> 
> View attachment 1530048



Sweet, I bought a '61 roadster numbers matching with orig GM Hardtop, 4 speed, 283 this Fall. One of 5 that were exported to GM Switzerland in '61. Cool history/provenance. PM me if you want more info, I'd like to see/hear more about your Vette. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Nashman (Dec 19, 2021)

Guitars...never ends. ( Same axe Bobby Krieger



/Doors used in most of his gigs) "*Chicks, guitars, and the 3rd World War*" and vintage cars, motorcycles, bicycles etc...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 19, 2021)

Found these noise makers at the gas station we stop at during todays Bluz Cruz.



I've never seen a rubber chicken dressed like Santa before & makes a funny noise when you squeeze it.🤣🤣 Will give it to a friend that already has a rubber chicken. She brings it on Bike Nights when we do the "Chicken Dance. Nothing says Christmas like a rubber chicken in a Santa suit!😆😆 The pig sounds a lot like a pig and squeeels the harder you squeeze it just like a real pig. 🤣🤣


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 19, 2021)

Couple of projects 53 Phantom and 40? DX


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 19, 2021)

Last plates of the year....
One more for the Ca. collection........Fairfield 11.....plate #211 and city #148....looks like a BB gun shot next to the L and before the 11......











Del Monte Forest 2020......recently got 2018 and now looking for 2019.....if you do not have a plate, or a good story (reservations at a restaurant or an Estate Sale address) you will be charged $10.50, at one of 5 gates, for the privilege of driving around the forests of Pebble Beach. If you ride in on a bike its free, as long as you do not stop at the gate house.....the security guards have never chased me down in over 20 years so I assume its free for bikes....


----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 19, 2021)

Just a tank for my Leader this week


----------



## buickmike (Dec 20, 2021)

Did they say "the chicken dance" ?         I'm afraid I must be getting rusty...    Is that like "the funky chicken ". ?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 25, 2021)

nightrider said:


> I received my 25 year journeyman pin from the International Union of Operating Engineers. Started as an apprentice in 1994 with local 234 in Iowa. Currently with local 369 in Tennessee.
> 
> View attachment 1529994



Congrats.. My brother was in the Local 139 for a while until the D.A got canned...


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 26, 2021)

RPower said:


> Picked this up last week.  Serial number F10407, which I think is 37 H.P. Snyder (input please).  I know the bars, pedals, crank/sprocket, grips, seat are add ons.  Are these the correct fenders (the supports look too new), gooseneck and wheels?  Any assistance appreciated and enjoy your Sundays!!
> 
> View attachment 1530170
> 
> ...



Saw that on Craigslist, saw a couple others too. Was wondering who got them.


----------

